

Jorge Colombo sketches New York City using his iPhone   - px
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/fingerpainting/

======
GiraffeNecktie
I think the point is not so much that the iPhone is a great tool for creating
art, or at least not any more than a small box of Crayola crayons or mud and
charcoal smeared on a cave wall. Rather it's that art depends on the eyes,
creativity and skill of the artist. Nice work, though!

